# my jack



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

Got this guy awhile back. He was one of the most skiddish fish I think I had ever had. Very aware of everything thats going on in the room. Over time he settled down and started being freindly. During the day at times hes still a little jumpy but other then that hes awsome. Im happy with how hes grown and how his colours show. Sad to think that ill have to get rid of him to make room for my saltwater soon but until then 

Just fed him a mix of foods when pic was taken so its kinda messy lookin


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice looking male. yeah, he's stressed a bit. Does he have some overhanging cover or cave? That will help him feel more secure and bring out his colours.

One of mine previous ones...


----------

